
How to deal with rejection at interviews - szines
https://experiencedesignland.com/2019/02/08/how-to-deal-with-rejection-at-design-interviews/
======
vmware505
She is right, doesn't matter how experience you are rejection hurts always. I
agree, the best what we can do to change how we thing. Really great advices.
Useful article. Thank you!

